# Simmons a Buck



## Weasel

:curse: 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2103984


----------



## HKF

The Clippers front office =


----------



## Weasel

This off-season officially sucks!
The Clippers have to pull a miracle...


----------



## Blazer Freak

Holy ****! That's like 9 million a year.


----------



## Mecca

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

I HOPE THAT SIMMONS IS A BUST AT MILWAUKEE :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox:


----------



## Weasel

What's next Mobley? Offer Max to Joe Johnson? The Clippers need something or else they have Ross starting.


----------



## HKF

You can't blame Simmons. The Clippers foolishly wasted their time with Ray Allen and should have made Simmons a priority immediately. Oh well. These guys talk about wanting to win, but their actions say differently.


----------



## Weasel

I guess Jaric will be re-signed and become a starter...

PG: Livingston
G: Jaric
SF: Maggette
PF: Brand
C: Kaman

Too many holes now that the Clippers need to fill...


----------



## DaFranchise

Im in complete shock! What the hell happened? I was just chillin watching the Padres game and I saw the news about SImmons. I cant believe this. WE made a huge mistake. Did the CLips even offer him a contract? I didnt hear anything about us making any offers. Im so pissed, I had to get online to vent my frustration with the damn Clips. WHAT THE ****


----------



## Weasel

I am guessing Simmons say big money and bolted. Huge blow to the Clippers.


----------



## RP McMurphy

What a horrible front office. Next year the Clippers will be one of the worst teams in the NBA again and the Nets will be receiving a free top five pick. That Kenyon Martin trade, is working out fantastic for them.


----------



## DaFranchise

Any Chance For Joe Johnson? Maybe We Have Been Secretly Pursuing Him. Even If We Did Phx Can Still Match Us. Same As Kobe Last Year. We Are Screwed. Gotta Resign Marko And Go For Radomonivic And Jj


----------



## Weasel

Supposedly the Hawks are going to offer Joe Johnson a max deal. I don't know, the Clippers need to sign Mobley I guess. :sigh:


----------



## DaFranchise

Mobley! What A Downgrade! Clips Should Have Locked Up Bobby Before Dreaming Of Ray Allen And Michael Redd. What A Travesty!


----------



## Weasel

Just when we thought the Clippers were going in the right direction, Simmons deals us a huge blow.


----------



## Mecca

Man, I'm seriously depressed right now guys.


----------



## Weasel

Mecca said:


> Man, I'm seriously depressed right now guys.



Yeah.
Nets fans must be really happy since they get our pick next year.


----------



## GM3

RP McMurphy said:


> What a horrible front office. Next year the Clippers will be one of the worst teams in the NBA again and the Nets will be receiving a free top five pick. That Kenyon Martin trade, is working out fantastic for them.


I dont mean to gloat or anything but that sucks for you guys, reminds me when Martin left last year. Simmons was a perfect fit for your team, Mobley and Joe Johnson will overshoot the ball unless they have a good pg with them, and i dont think Livingston is ready.


----------



## Weasel

There are a lot of guests, sign up and tell us how much this sucks.


----------



## Mecca

Yeah, what he just said.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Well you guys are screwed. Mobley wants to go to a contender and Denver is at the top of his list. Johnson will sign an offer sheet with the Hawks but it will be matched by the Suns. Marko Jaric is going to be overpaid to go somewhere else. That leaves guys like Ronald Murray left on the market...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I am just sick ... can't even argue that I told you so when Bobby was relegated to 3rd or 4th option.

Just sick. What comraderie was Dunleavy speaking of if they won't even go after our best guys?

Should have given Bobby what he wanted. He was a proven player for us. They wanted to spend the entire cap space on players that said they didn't want to be here and we didn't have any idea what they'd give us, but a NAME. At least we knew what Bobby would do for US. If he was injured, we would know for a fact that it was not feigned. We couldn't say that about any of the NAMES they spent their time chasing.

Bobby was offended, he had to be. Knowing how much the Clippers were offering others that had not played for them, and how much was being offered to him by teams that didn't know him had to hurt.

Just sick. I'm out until the exhibition games. Y'all have a good summer.


----------



## Mecca

I competely agree (while I'm throwing up).


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

I'm absouluetly pissed off at this moment. How could the Clippers allow this to happen again and agaIn, season after season, last year it was Q and the year before that it was Lamar, and this year Bobby. The front office is always saying they are doing everything they can to win but I don't see it. The lost of Bobby could have been lighted just if the Clippers took a proven SG in the draft such as McCants(63 OF 75 3PA in workout, what more did he have to do), Granger, Wright or Green. They relied to much on the actions of others, things they couldn't control. They could have taken care of their shooting in the draft because what makes them think that a top free agent wants to sign and be known as a Clippers. We were on the cusp of the playoffs and now we are once again a lottery team and we aren't goin to even own our pick next year. This is bulls**t. :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Weasel

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I'm absouluetly pissed off at this moment. How could the Clippers allow this to happen again and agian, season after season, last year it was Q and the year before that it was Lamar, and this year Bobby. The front office is always saying they are doing everything they can to win but I don't see it. The lost of Bobby could have been lighted just if the Clippers took a proven SG in the draft such as McCants, Granger, Wright or Green. They relied to much on the actions of others, things they couldn't control. They could have taken care of their shooting in the draft because what makes them think that a top free agent wants to sign and be known as a Clippers. We were on the cusp of the playoffs and now we are once again a lottery team and we aren't goin to even own our pick next year. This is bulls**t. :curse: :curse: :curse:



Welcome to the site!

I guess what is done is done, lets talk about what the Clipper can do now...


----------



## yamaneko

Im VERY ok with this. Look at that contract. Thats over 9 million a year. First of all, lets say someone has proven themselves to be a 16 point scorer over a few years. Since when does that mean automatic 9 million dollars a year? But just as the espn article said, dunleavvy was not keen on paying 9 million to someone who only had one good year. Adrian beltre anyone? Simmons to me was worth about 6 million a year, but i woudl have overpaid him to 8 million, just because of the market. But over 9 million for someone who gives you a problem in your startnig 5 while you have maggette, and someone who has only proven himself one year? Ill be the first and only to side with dunleavvy. I do think dunleavvy liked simmons. But the fact remained, with simmons and maggette you have 2 small forwards on the team. That doesnt diminish simmons potential 16 points a game he could bring to the table, but do you overpay someone who doesnt fit well into the team? I think they were trying to trade amggette for pierce, because they really wanted to resign simmons. He would have been great with pierce. When that wasnt happening, and loosing out on the other 3, i think they still wanted simmons, as a last resort. But no way do they overpay that much their last resort. This is consistent with sterilngs history of not giving unproven players big money, of not overpaying players. However, the surprise here, is the espn article insinuates that this was dunleavvy's doing. Remember what i said...even with simmons, if we didnt get a big time SG/SF, most likely we are not in the playoffs anyway. Perhaps the clippers feel the same way. They didnt want to overpay someone who would not get them in the playoffs. 

We all will miss simmons because he was a likeable guy. But if you really analyze this situation, its not as bad or wrong as you make it out to be. The clippers do not want to become golden state or new york, insanely overpaying people like derek fisher, adonly foyle, etc. I really do feel they were willing to overpay up to a point, but wow, 50 million dollars for someone who in a contract year averaged 16 points? 

You guys can rip me on this opinion all you want, as im sure you will, and im sure im the only one who feels this way, but ill stick by this. Im with the clippers on this move. 50 million is too high of a price tag for simmons.


----------



## Weasel

It seem like that the Bucks over-payed him by a little. It just really sucks that we lost him and have to find a replacement.


----------



## yamaneko

What id like to know is how in the world the bucks have enough under the salary cap to get him. I thought max, they had like 18 million. They already signed bogut, they signed redd for max money, and they still had 8-9 million to give simmons? 

Also i relaly dont know how simmons fits on the bucks. Dont they have mason and redd? Redd is not going to the bench....does mason get benched for simmons? Does simmons agree to be a bench warmer 6th man?


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

What do you guys think we can do to improve now that Plan D(Allen, Redd, Hughes, Simmons) has gone wrong? Do you think that we should offer Joe Johnson the max and call it an offseason?


----------



## Showtime87

HKF said:


> You can't blame Simmons. The Clippers foolishly wasted their time with Ray Allen and should have made Simmons a priority immediately. Oh well. These guys talk about wanting to win, but their actions say differently.


Thank you very much my friend. This is what I've been trying to relay on these boards since all the Ray Allen talk began. The Clippers blew their chance to re-sign Bobby by exploring trades that were never feasable and pursuing free agents who had absolutely zero intention of signing with them. Now the only thing they can do is to hope that Mobley is willing come to LA, otherwise there's going to be a huge hole that will be impossible to fill on a team that was getting very close to serious contention. It really is too bad...


----------



## HKF

No need to rip on you. Just now when the Nets get a top 4 selection (and I think this team will be one of the two worst in the league), this will look even worse.


----------



## qross1fan

im sorry to put u guys down but this is not said and done yet*IT AINT JULY 22ND YET* im sure Simmons just wants more money so his agent is dragging it out so Clips will offer more


----------



## Mecca

I don't think we will see another "Carlos Boozer" back stab alright.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

What trade gave the Nets the Clippers pick next year?


----------



## qross1fan

if Simmons goes to Milwakuee he won't start, which he wants to do, he'll sit behind Mason and he doesn't want that Agreeing and Signing are 2 very different things


----------



## qross1fan

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> What trade gave the Nets the Clippers pick next year?



Kittles deal


----------



## HKF

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> What trade gave the Nets the Clippers pick next year?


It was actually a trade with Denver a while ago. Denver had the Clippers pick that was protected from the Corey Maggette trade with Orlando years ago. Orlando traded it to Denver awhile back. Then Denver traded it, in the Kenyon Martin deal. It was lottery protected in 2005, but unprotected in 2006, which means the Nets will activate it of course.


----------



## Showtime87

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I'm absouluetly pissed off at this moment. How could the Clippers allow this to happen again and agian, season after season, last year it was Q and the year before that it was Lamar, and this year Bobby. The front office is always saying they are doing everything they can to win but I don't see it. The lost of Bobby could have been lighted just if the Clippers took a proven SG in the draft such as McCants, Granger, Wright or Green. They relied to much on the actions of others, things they couldn't control. They could have taken care of their shooting in the draft because what makes them think that a top free agent wants to sign and be known as a Clippers. We were on the cusp of the playoffs and now we are once again a lottery team and we aren't goin to even own our pick next year. This is bulls**t. :curse: :curse: :curse:


I couldn't possibly agree more. I guess what it ultimately comes down to is the same exact thing that it always has as far as Donald Sterling is concerned : MONEY. This idiot wouldn't spend a dollar to save his own mother's life, so I guess we as Clippers fans should know better than to expect him to spend money to improve OUR basketball team. Hell, the NBA had to force this piece of trash to spend the league minimum in salary. While every other NBA team is worrying about luxury taxes, Sterling is worrying solely about the girth of his financial portfolio. Thanks again for the punishment that we've all grown accustomed to Mr Sterling. :sour: :sigh: uke: 

Well hey, I guess we could be happy about a new training facility...right??? :banana: 

I would love to go on expressing my inner thoughts about this worthless human being but I fear that a lifetime ban from BB would likely follow...


----------



## HKF

qrich1fan said:


> Kittles deal


Kittles deal was for a 2nd round pick (this year). The Nets used that pick on Mile Ilic and their pick went to Toronto in the Vince Carter deal.


----------



## HKF

If I could buy the franchise I would. I really would, unfortunately I won't have the funds for another 15 years.


----------



## qross1fan

oh ok my bad, but didn't we also trade our 06 2nd so basically we just have bobcats 2nd


----------



## HKF

Clippers will have their 2006 2nd round pick and probably use it on Chris McCray, another guy like Ewing and Chalmers who can't play in the league.


----------



## qross1fan

*LMFAO CHAD FORD REPORTED SIMMONS A BUCK . . I FEEL SORRY FOR WHOEVER BELIEVES IT, ONCE I READ IT WAS BY CHAD FORD I CLOSED IT AND STARTED LAUGHIN*


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

HKF said:


> If I could buy the franchise I would. I really would, unfortunately I won't have the funds for another 15 years.


I say everyone on this forum throw in $1000 and we buy the Clippers together as a group and turn this franchise around for once and for all and rid LA of Donald Sterling


----------



## arenas809

qrich1fan said:


> *LMFAO CHAD FORD REPORTED SIMMONS A BUCK . . I FEEL SORRY FOR WHOEVER BELIEVES IT, ONCE I READ IT WAS BY CHAD FORD I CLOSED IT AND STARTED LAUGHIN*


Grow up, he's gone.

I'm not surprised, let him go, that's too much money and not warranted for 1 good season.

I would feel totally comfortable about this had we drafted someone who could have stepped right in Simmons place.

Read: Granger


----------



## qross1fan

i'm sorry but it's chad ford . . . he's worse then Jack Haley, this is the same as hughes, agents trying to have more offers for a better winning city


----------



## HKF

qrich1fan said:


> i'm sorry but it's chad ford . . . he's worse then Jack Haley, this is the same as hughes, agents trying to have more offers for a better winning city


He's gone dude. He's gone. Go read the Bill Simmons article on Page 2 of ESPN with Bobby. He just wanted to be appreciated and the Clippers didn't do that. Horrible offseason. Just horrible.


----------



## yamaneko

no way do the clippers pay simmons the same amount, let alone more. if simmons was offered that by the bucks, definately he should take it, definately the clippers should not try to offer the same nor more.


----------



## Weasel

I am sorry qrich1fan but I am pretty sure it is true. They have Simmons' agent being quoted saying that Simmons will be a Buck. I guess we can only get 1 good news a season and this off-season it has been the new practice facility. The Clippers need to make some serious steps in getting other free-agents and fast.


----------



## Rameny

I hope that Marko Jaric will sign with another team too , he is to good to play for Clippers.

And guys don't worry be happy , Yaroslav Korolev gonna save you  and ofcourse your realy "good" management .


----------



## TucsonClip

Im sorry but I dont see the big deal... Sterling has proved year in and year out, he wont overpay to keep his players, especially ones who do not deserve big contracts... (Odom, Kandi, how many more over the previous years, and now Simmons). When you cant stay on a team other then 1 year and dont even start untill someone ahead of you gets hurt, you DO NOT DESERVE an average of 9 mil per season. I dont care how big of a hole this leaves us, Sterling is not going to have our money tied up in players who do not deserve it.

Over the years ive slowly come around to Sterling. They guy knows how to make money and spending 9 mil per on Simmons isnt gonna do that. Next year Yao and Amare come into FA... You can bet your money on it we will make a run at both of them. 

One of these days Sterling is gonna land his superstar and we can all look back and thank him for not giving these guys their money.


----------



## Weasel

TucsonClip said:


> Im sorry but I dont see the big deal... Sterling has proved year in and year out, he wont overpay to keep his players, especially ones who do not deserve big contracts... (Odom, Kandi, how many more over the previous years, and now Simmons). When you cant stay on a team other then 1 year and dont even start untill someone ahead of you gets hurt, you DO NOT DESERVE an average of 9 mil per season. I dont care how big of a hole this leaves us, Sterling is not going to have our money tied up in players who do not deserve it.
> 
> Over the years ive slowly come around to Sterling. They guy knows how to make money and spending 9 mil per on Simmons isnt gonna do that. Next year Yao and Amare come into FA... You can bet your money on it we will make a run at both of them.
> 
> One of these days Sterling is gonna land his superstar and we can all look back and thank him for not giving these guys their money.



You bring an execellent point. Sterling does not want to over-pay people he believes are not deserving. It is just a shame that Simmons had to leave when the team was showing good signs of improving. I think most fans are just tired of seeing the Clippers stumble.


----------



## TucsonClip

Im just going to hold off judgement, untill we see who we land in a Wilcox trade and who we sign in FA. Obviously like I said above this is a smart move by the Clippers. It also is a move that 28 other teams would have made

Over the long haul, if we match a decent offer for Jaric and get someone decent in return for Wilcox. We still have a decent lineup and yet another year with cap space for a max deal.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

It is amazing how quickly the Clippers future looked so bright on June 27, 2005 and now it looks as if they will be worse next, even if we can get Mobley who wouldn't even be a upgrade over Simmon. :sad: :sad:


----------



## HKF

Yao and Amare will not be FA's, because the Rockets and Suns will tender their MAX extensions before the season begins. Sorry to burst your bubble. They will never be restricted FA's.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

I am tired of people saying that maybe next year the Clips will cap space and sidn a max palyer b/c we say that every year and we end up empty handed. (Kobe, Allen, Redd). Now the Clips are in a compromising postion now b/c Jaric now knows that the Clips are in dire need of a SG and his market value has just sky rocketed and now the Clips are probably going to overpaid Marko for something like 8 mil a year


----------



## TucsonClip

HKF said:


> Yao and Amare will not be FA's, because the Rockets and Suns will tender their MAX extensions before the season begins. Sorry to burst your bubble. They will never be restricted FA's.


Well you never know whats gonna happen... Im not expecting them to hit the market and sign elsewhere, but its always a possibility.


----------



## TucsonClip

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I am tired of people saying that maybe next year the Clips will cap space and sidn a max palyer b/c we say that every year and we end up empty handed. (Kobe, Allen, Redd).


Ok, so just because we have the money we should spend it on overpaid and overhyped players? We were very very close on Arenas (damn coin flips), Kobe considered us somewhat, if JJ wasn't a RFA who knows what might happen. 

In the NBA, you can spend money just to spend it.

Sincerly,
Isiah Thomas



PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Now the Clips are in a compromising postion now b/c Jaric now knows that the Clips are in dire need of a SG and his market value has just sky rocketed and now the Clips are probably going to overpaid Marko for something like 8 mil a year


If you haven't learned anything over the years, then write this down... Sterling does not overpay for players. It doesnt matter how much the Clippers need Jaric, they arent going to sign him for more then he is worth.


----------



## Weasel

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I am tired of people saying that maybe next year the Clips will cap space and sidn a max palyer b/c we say that every year and we end up empty handed. (Kobe, Allen, Redd). Now the Clips are in a compromising postion now b/c Jaric now knows that the Clips are in dire need of a SG and his market value has just sky rocketed and now the Clips are probably going to overpaid Marko for something like 8 mil a year



I am confident that Jaric won't get 8 mil a year from any team. He is not worth it with all the injuries that he has had in his career.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Mecca said:


> :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:
> 
> I HOPE THAT SIMMONS IS A BUST AT MILWAUKEE :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox:



I dont, the clippers deserve to get it rubbed in thier faces.


----------



## qross1fan

*WOW* nvm i didnt see 9.5 mil for Simmons, Simmons and Hughes both getting paid this offseason and i don't see either of them making a big difference, as Simmons will come off the bench unless Bucks make a move, and Hughes . .well 13 mil is all he needs


----------



## Starbury03

This is ****ing amazing what a ****ing horrible offseason they have a horrible draft and put together a piece of **** summer league team and then cant get the free-agents they want and now can't even keep their own free agents. I am about to stop rooting for them this is horrific.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Weasel said:


> I am confident that Jaric won't get 8 mil a year from any team. He is not worth it with all the injuries that he has had in his career.


You never know, who would have thought that Bobby Simmons would get close to *$10 MILLION * per year after one good season


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> Just when we thought the Clippers were going in the right direction, Simmons deals us a huge blow.



I think it would be better to say the Clippers front office do what they always do. Let talent slip threw thier finger tips. Simmons was not going to wait around forever, and the Clippers were to busy jerking off Allen, a player who publicly laughed at the thought of going to the clippers. 

All I can say is good for Simmons. 9 million and a team who saw what he was worth. Good for him. Perhaps a smarter general manager and owner would have prevented this from happening.


----------



## TucsonClip

Starbury03 said:


> This is ****ing amazing what a ****ing horrible offseason they have a horrible draft and put together a piece of **** summer league team and then cant get the free-agents they want and now can't even keep their own free agents. I am about to stop rooting for them this is horrific.


Ill wiat and see what we do with Wilcox before the deadline. It we dont resign Jaric, then ill wait and see what we do with Wilcox soon. Dunleavy and Sterling are not idiots. I do not know what their plan this offseason is, but im sure it doesnt include 9 mil per for Bobby Simmons.

Korolev was drafted for a reason, now its time for Sterling and Dunleavy to pony up and get something done.


----------



## TucsonClip

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> You never know, who would have thought that Bobby Simmons would get close to *$10 MILLION * per year after one good season


There is a reason he signed for 9 mil per... Only the Bucks offered that much. End of story.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Starbury03 said:


> This is ****ing amazing what a ****ing horrible offseason they have a horrible draft and put together a piece of **** summer league team and then cant get the free-agents they want and now can't even keep their own free agents. I am about to stop rooting for them this is horrific.


Aman, I always rooted for the Clippers b/c they were the underdogs but can't see myself rooting for a team that doesn't try and doesn't care and doesn't take care of things they can control.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Dynasty Raider said:


> I am just sick ... can't even argue that I told you so when Bobby was relegated to 3rd or 4th option.
> 
> Just sick. What comraderie was Dunleavy speaking of if they won't even go after our best guys?
> 
> Should have given Bobby what he wanted. He was a proven player for us. They wanted to spend the entire cap space on players that said they didn't want to be here and we didn't have any idea what they'd give us, but a NAME. At least we knew what Bobby would do for US. If he was injured, we would know for a fact that it was not feigned. We couldn't say that about any of the NAMES they spent their time chasing.
> 
> Bobby was offended, he had to be. Knowing how much the Clippers were offering others that had not played for them, and how much was being offered to him by teams that didn't know him had to hurt.
> 
> Just sick. I'm out until the exhibition games. Y'all have a good summer.



This is all true. Sad day to be a Clipper fan..


----------



## Weasel

The loss of Simmons might bring Dunleavy to keep Korolev here since he needs the backups.


----------



## Starbury03

It would be great to have a rookie who can step in and play like this guy named GRANGER :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> Im VERY ok with this. Look at that contract.
> 
> You guys can rip me on this opinion all you want, as im sure you will, and im sure im the only one who feels this way, but ill stick by this. Im with the clippers on this move. 50 million is too high of a price tag for simmons.



Somehow I figured you would be ok with this..  


I'm not going to rip on your post, but the truth is if the traded away Brand, Corey, Kamen, for 5 first year rookies you'd find a way to make it a good deal in your own mind. I've been accused as being a clipper apologist many times by my friends, but they would think I'm a anti-clipper management nazi if they ever met you.


----------



## HKF

TucsonClip said:


> Well you never know whats gonna happen... Im not expecting them to hit the market and sign elsewhere, but its always a possibility.


I'm telling you, to save you the trepidation. It's not a possibility. The Clippers don't sign FA's because no one wants to come here first of all. Second of all, those two teams will offer the MAX for 6 years, while the Clips could only offer it for 5 (with less annual raises). 

Yao and Amare are pipe dreams. Moving on.


----------



## TucsonClip

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Aman, I always rooted for the Clippers b/c they were the underdogs but can't see myself rooting for a team that doesn't try and doesn't care and doesn't take care of things they can control.


Simmons was not someone the Clippers could control. Sure they could have offered him a contract earlier, but who is to say he would have signed it ASAP. Im sure the Bucks let him know they were interested, just like the 20 other teams that called him.

You are the MIP and its a contract year. Give me one good reason to sign with the Clips without hearing all the offers... Simmons listend to all the offers and 9 mil per was the highest. He knew damn well he wouldnt get that anywhere else, especially on the Clippers.


----------



## Starbury03

That was all bull**** about Simmons being the #1 priority. They ****ing lied right to the face of all the Clipper fans.


----------



## TucsonClip

HKF said:


> I'm telling you, to save you the trepidation. It's not a possibility. The Clippers don't sign FA's because no one wants to come here first of all. Second of all, those two teams will offer the MAX for 6 years, while the Clips could only offer it for 5 (with less annual raises).
> 
> Yao and Amare are pipe dreams. Moving on.


If nobody wanted to come here, then why do they listen to our offers? Why do they let our management make a pitch to them? Also don't act like these are the Clippers from the past, because you know better then that. The Clips have a solid team, and will for years to come.

Yeah thats great and all, im sure Amare is gonna stay with the Suns. Yao im not so sure. What im trying to say is that there are always going to be players to sign in FA. As long as we have room for a max deal, players are going to listen to our offers, no matter if you like it or not.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> You bring an execellent point. Sterling does not want to over-pay people he believes are not deserving. It is just a shame that Simmons had to leave when the team was showing good signs of improving. I think most fans are just tired of seeing the Clippers stumble.



Yeah, instead Sterling over pays players one week away from retirement.


----------



## qross1fan

oh please everyone here said go after Allen before u try Simmons and Simmons will drop . . sadly he's getting paid and that's all he cares about same with Larry Hughes, let Simmons walk, he is not worth 9.5 mil, espicially when him and Maggette are pretty much the same and I see maggs putting up better #'s and Maggs will keep improving. Also Corey and Elton were college teammates, if we would've traded Corey to keep Simmons for 9.5 mil . .not only would we pay more, but lose some if not * alot * of team chemistry. I don't disagree with Sterling and Dunleavy leaving Simmons walk for 10 mil. Yes I would have loved to keep Simmons but what this team needs is a shootingguard, not another smallforward. All the good shooting guards may be off the market, but we still got options. Mobley, Finley after he gets waived, Johnson(who we won't get but sign him to max offer sheet to put Suns in cap hell for years to come), Jaric(Jaric Livingston back court WOW) Donta Smith . . yeah laugh I said Donta Smith from Atlanta. Boris Diaw, Lee Nailon, Jason Kapono, Kareem Rush, Dermarr Johnson, Jon Barry, Luke Walton, Damon Jones, Spree (yea I need to feed my family Spree to at least 1 year) Kyle Korver, Willie Green, Matt Barnes, Maurice Evans, Devin Brown. Donyell Marshall, Damien Wilkins

i would love to see any of these players in LAC


----------



## Starbury03

Lets not over-pay and never make tha playoffs and have no stabilty at all on the roster. That's great. You couldnt have a better summer to try and become the worst team in the league.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

TucsonClip said:


> Simmons was not someone the Clippers could control. Sure they could have offered him a contract earlier, but who is to say he would have signed it ASAP. Im sure the Bucks let him know they were interested, just like the 20 other teams that called him.
> 
> You are the MIP and its a contract year. Give me one good reason to sign with the Clips without hearing all the offers... Simmons listend to all the offers and 9 mil per was the highest. He knew damn well he wouldnt get that anywhere else, especially on the Clippers.


I'm not necessarily talking about the Simmons situation but other things such as the draft.


----------



## Darth Bryant

TucsonClip said:


> If you haven't learned anything over the years, then write this down... Sterling does not overpay for players. It doesnt matter how much the Clippers need Jaric, they arent going to sign him for more then he is worth.



The clippers dont sign players peroid. Thats why we have only made the playoffs once, and are a laughing stock throughout the NBA. The Clippers have probably arguebly the worest management in basketball.

Simmons was one of the most consistant and stable players on the team last season. While everyone was horny over livingston, a guy who spent three quaters of the season on the bench watching, only to return and then get injuried again, then remain in the season to eventually get surgury in the offseason, and yet simmons got hurt at the end of the season. Could have played, but decided since the season was over didnt play him. But he just like Brand were the most reliable players on the team. 

The lakers win because they spend money, you can write that down. The Clippers will never... NEVER... achieve unless they spend money, even if it seems like overpaying at the time.


----------



## TucsonClip

No offense to anyone, but I hate when people say the Suns will be in cap hell... After they match JJ and resign Amare, they can trade Marion for something decent and still have a great team, not to mention generate the money to pay the luxury tax.


----------



## HKF

Who cares if players talk to the Clips but never sign? The point is to sign the players. There must be something in the water out here on the West Coast. Maybe it's because I'm from NYC, but this team is putting out an inferior product year after year and Bobby Simmons is one of the good guys. To be honest, I think he would have signed for 5 years/38 million, all the Clippers had to do was make him a priority. They didn't, he bounced. Simple as that.

Clippers have cap room and sign no difference makers years after year. Some of you are drinking that blue and red Kool-aid comibined. Open your eyes please.


----------



## Darth Bryant

TucsonClip said:


> If nobody wanted to come here, then why do they listen to our offers? Why do they let our management make a pitch to them? Also don't act like these are the Clippers from the past, because you know better then that. The Clips have a solid team, and will for years to come.
> 
> Yeah thats great and all, im sure Amare is gonna stay with the Suns. Yao im not so sure. What im trying to say is that there are always going to be players to sign in FA. As long as we have room for a max deal, players are going to listen to our offers, no matter if you like it or not.



Who? Kittles? Give me a break, what big name FA's have we landed in the last 20 years that actually were not one week away from retirement. They may listen to the money of our offers, but they dont come. Which says something in itself.


----------



## Starbury03

Players just talk to the Clipper in hope to raise their price and scare other teams the Clippers will never sign a big time player until they show a commitment to winning which they haven't. I wouldnt want to play for them after what they have shown this offseason after a very positive season. It almost like we scared the front office that this team could be good so then they make the worst moves they can to bring them back to the bottom.


----------



## Darth Bryant

HKF said:


> Who cares if players talk to the Clips but never sign? The point is to sign the players. There must be something in the water out here on the West Coast. Maybe it's because I'm from NYC, but this team is putting out an inferior product year after year and Bobby Simmons is one of the good guys. To be honest, I think he would have signed for 5 years/38 million, all the Clippers had to do was make him a priority. They didn't, he bounced. Simple as that.
> 
> Clippers have cap room and sign no difference makers years after year. Some of you are drinking that blue and red Kool-aid comibined. Open your eyes please.



:worship:


----------



## TucsonClip

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The clippers dont sign players peroid. Thats why we have only made the playoffs once, and are a laughing stock throughout the NBA. The Clippers have probably arguebly the worest management in basketball.


What has happened since we brought back Brand and Maggs? Sure we havent made the playoffs, but we spent the money on the right players. Not to mention we still have plenty of cap space. Yeah im unhappy about the performance like the rest of you... BUT... Would you rather be a Knicks fan or Clippers fan? The Knicks spend money and have no cap space, yet they dont win. We are tight with our money, so to speak, yet we have a decent team with money to spend, but dont win.
Ill take our situation 10/10 times.



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Simmons was one of the most consistant and stable players on the team last season. While everyone was horny over livingston, a guy who spent three quaters of the season on the bench watching, only to return and then get injuried again, then remain in the season to eventually get surgury in the offseason, and yet simmons got hurt at the end of the season. Could have played, but decided since the season was over didnt play him. But he just like Brand were the most reliable players on the team.


If consistant players over 1 season can make 9 mil per, then the NBA is in trouble *cough* MLB *cough*.



CDRacingZX6R said:


> The lakers win because they spend money, you can write that down. The Clippers will never... NEVER... achieve unless they spend money, even if it seems like overpaying at the time.


Any team that signs Shaq will win and spend money...


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers9jul09,1,3925692.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> No deals can be signed until July 22, but Simmons, 25, will average $9.4 million a year in salary over the next five years, agent Mark Bartelstein said.





> The bidding apparently was too rich for the Clippers, who declined to comment in keeping with their policy of not speaking about the free-agency process.





> In their grand plan, the Clippers would have retained Simmons and added a veteran shooting guard this summer, a best-case scenario that probably would have returned Simmons to the role he was expected to fill last season: sixth man.
> 
> No way were the Clippers going to pay $47 million for a sixth man. Elton Brand will make $13.1 million next season, and Corey Maggette will make $7 million.





> "Mike Dunleavy just did a great job bringing him along," Bartelstein said. "There was certainly a great sense of gratitude to Mike and Elgin [Baylor] and what all the guys there have done. You know, it was a tough call. There were a lot of teams pursuing Bobby and he had to make a decision."


----------



## Starbury03

Simmons was suppose to be the 6th man behind who Quinton Ross


----------



## TucsonClip

HKF said:


> Who cares if players talk to the Clips but never sign? The point is to sign the players. There must be something in the water out here on the West Coast. Maybe it's because I'm from NYC, but this team is putting out an inferior product year after year and Bobby Simmons is one of the good guys. To be honest, I think he would have signed for 5 years/38 million, all the Clippers had to do was make him a priority. They didn't, he bounced. Simple as that.
> 
> Clippers have cap room and sign no difference makers years after year. Some of you are drinking that blue and red Kool-aid comibined. Open your eyes please.


Yeah the point is to sign, again we arent going to overpay for players to sign with us. If we offer someone a max deal they will think about it and consider us as a strong option. However, the trend in the NBA is to resign with your team, take the extra year and cash and live with it.

I agree they put out a inferior product year after year, then again the West is no slouch. Put them in the East and the Clippers are a good team with a great payroll, its Jeckyl and Hyde.

Like I said earlier, why would Simmons sign with us without listening to the Bucks offer, which was much more then we were willing to pay. Id take the money too.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

That just sucks for the Clippers. $9.4M is a lot for Bobby Simmons. He could end up being worth it, but it could also end up be heavily overpaying him. If the Clippers don't get Cuttino Mobley, they'll be trash next season.


----------



## HKF

It's not about Simmons man. It really isn't about Simmons. It's about not trading Rebraca and Kittles for Baron Davis and watching Golden State use the expiring contracts of Dale Davis and Speedy Claxton. 

It's about passing on a better player in Danny Granger (who I personally know and will be a very solid 12-15 NBA pro) for Yaroslav Korolev. The team is built to win now, WHY ARE YOU DRAFTING A PROJECT? Then you take a guy in Daniel Ewing who has no chance to make as a PG in the NBA and is undersized to defend the SG position and make him Chalmers Part II.

Now the team that was poised to take a big step forward, will let Jaric go and will be one of the worst teams (if not the worst) in the NBA. *To add insult to injury the NEW JERSEY NETS will have the Clippers first round selection unprotected.* 

This has been a nightmare of a past few months. But some of you don't seem to realize why and get this, I'm an optimist.


----------



## Darth Bryant

TucsonClip said:


> What has happened since we brought back Brand and Maggs? Sure we havent made the playoffs, but we spent the money on the right players. Not to mention we still have plenty of cap space. Yeah im unhappy about the performance like the rest of you... BUT... Would you rather be a Knicks fan or Clippers fan? The Knicks spend money and have no cap space, yet they dont win. We are tight with our money, so to speak, yet we have a decent team with money to spend, but dont win.
> Ill take our situation 10/10 times.


I wouldnt mind being the NY knicks.. They actually made it to the playoffs more than once.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

yamaneko said:


> no way do the clippers pay simmons the same amount, let alone more. if simmons was offered that by the bucks, definately he should take it, definately the clippers should not try to offer the same nor more.


We overspent, yes, but it is definitly worth overspending about 2 million/year to get a player like Bobby.


----------



## qross1fan

sorry to sound optimistic but Jaric will stay, we will bring sofo over, if not ink vlad-rad, ink 2 of the following: Nailon, Barry, Rush, Korver, Marshall or any of the other people i listed and we will make playoffs

Livingston-Marko-Corey-Brand-Kaman
with Sofo(or vlad-rad)Ross, Rebraca, Moore, and 2 of the players i listed


----------



## DHarris34Phan

TucsonClip said:


> Over the years ive slowly come around to Sterling. They guy knows how to make money and spending 9 mil per on Simmons isnt gonna do that. Next year Yao and Amare come into FA... You can bet your money on it we will make a run at both of them.


So you are glad that he can make money for himself, but continue to put lottery teams out on the floor? Why Elgin Baylor still has a job is beyond me.

You think Yao and Amare would honestly want to play for the Clippers?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

qrich1fan said:


> as Simmons will come off the bench unless Bucks make a move, and Hughes . .well 13 mil is all he needs


Desmond Mason is one of the best 6th men in the league, he will be on the bench.

Bobby will start, and will give us 17 and 7.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

> Yeah the point is to sign, again we arent going to overpay for players to sign with us. If we offer someone a max deal they will think about it and consider us as a strong option. However, the trend in the NBA is to resign with your team, take the extra year and cash and live with it.


You aren't going to ever sign a max free agent, because that player is getting the same offers from better teams. The Clippers haven't learned that to have a chance sign good players they have to set their bar a little lower, and maybe overpay for a above-average player like Bobby Simmons, instead of having the fantasies about Kobe Bryant and Ray Allen in Clipper unis.


----------



## arenas809

HKF said:


> It's not about Simmons man. It really isn't about Simmons. It's about not trading Rebraca and Kittles for Baron Davis and watching Golden State use the expiring contracts of Dale Davis and Speedy Claxton.
> 
> It's about passing on a better player in Danny Granger (who I personally know and will be a very solid 12-15 NBA pro) for Yaroslav Korolev. The team is built to win now, WHY ARE YOU DRAFTING A PROJECT? Then you take a guy in Daniel Ewing who has no chance to make as a PG in the NBA and is undersized to defend the SG position and make him Chalmers Part II.
> 
> Now the team that was poised to take a big step forward, will let Jaric go and will be one of the worst teams (if not the worst) in the NBA. *To add insult to injury the NEW JERSEY NETS will have the Clippers first round selection unprotected.*
> 
> This has been a nightmare of a past few months. But some of you don't seem to realize why and get this, I'm an optimist.


Best post in the thread.


----------



## clipperfan42

They made an offer that he couldnt refuse and one we'd be STUPID to match.

Oh well, bobby good luck in milwaukee, youre gonna need it. 


NOW WE NEED TO MAX JJ or Offer cuttino a big contract. oh yeah, dont forget to resign marko either. :curse: 

I need a drink. :cheers:


----------



## NOBLE

I'm leaving. I can't take this anymore.


----------



## Weasel

I wish Simmons luck. Simmons saw the big $$$ and went with it like many others have done in the leauge.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Weasel said:


> I wish Simmons luck. Simmons saw the big $$$ and went with it like many others have done in the leauge.


But your organization could have easily offered him the same contract. That is why the Clippers have been the worst organization in sports for the last 15 years. When are you guys gonna stop rebuilding, and actually keep players, or go out and sign better players?


----------



## Weasel

AJ Prus said:


> But your organization could have easily offered him the same contract. That is why the Clippers have been the worst organization in sports for the last 15 years. When are you guys gonna stop rebuilding, and actually keep players, or go out and sign better players?



Sterling does not over pay his players that is the bottom line. He only shows the big bucks to those he deems deserving, Allen, Kobe... I don't know when they the Clippers will successfully build a quality team, they have been trying.


----------



## TucsonClip

AJ Prus said:


> So you are glad that he can make money for himself, but continue to put lottery teams out on the floor? Why Elgin Baylor still has a job is beyond me.
> 
> You think Yao and Amare would honestly want to play for the Clippers?


No im not glad about that, but I am glad we dont have a huge payroll and in the same position. Look I know just like many of you know we are a horrible franchise and havent won anything ever. I still would rather have the hope of signing a big name FA every year, then to sign guys like Odom, Kandi, or Simmons to huge contracts.

Ya I know that sounds stupid, im sure we if we had signed Bobby we would have accomplished something this season, however he wasnt worth the money. I hope he proves me wrong and proves he is worth every penny, he is a great guy and I will be cheering him on.

And no I dont think we have a shot at Amare or Yao. Or best bet our of the two is Yao and I know that is a long shot. But its still nice to have to money and see us offer him and make him think.


----------



## TucsonClip

AJ Prus said:


> But your organization could have easily offered him the same contract. That is why the Clippers have been the worst organization in sports for the last 15 years. When are you guys gonna stop rebuilding, and actually keep players, or go out and sign better players?


We also could have matched the offer to Odom and see what happens... We could have brought back Kandi, who at the time was a "big name" on the FA market.


----------



## HKF

Are you Donald Sterling's relative? If so, I'm sorry, but he's a damn idiot. Maybe they would have good players to re-signed, if he would have fired Elgin Baylor years ago. When haven't they ****ed up the draft? I'm praying they don't ruin Shaun Livingston. Let's face it, he's about turning a profit.

Why root for a team, that doesn't give a damn about winning? The players do. When Lee Nailon is suiting up for the Clippers and they finish with the worst record in the league again, people will be saying at least we didn't overpay. Maybe you guys like losing. Seems like it to me.


----------



## Chalie Boy

:laugh:


----------



## TucsonClip

HKF said:


> Are you Donald Sterling's relative? If so, I'm sorry, but he's a damn idiot. Maybe they would have good players to re-signed, if he would have fired Elgin Baylor years ago. When haven't they ****ed up the draft? I'm praying they don't ruin Shaun Livingston. Let's face it, he's about turning a profit.
> 
> Why root for a team, that doesn't give a damn about winning? The players do. When Lee Nailon is suiting up for the Clippers and they finish with the worst record in the league again, people will be saying at least we didn't overpay. Maybe you guys like losing. Seems like it to me.


No, I hated Sterling more then anyone over the years. However now that I see there is no way to get rid of him, I study him more and more. Everyone hates Sterling, but he pay money to the right players, no matter how bad our drafts are. If Sterling didnt care about winning why didnt he just let Maggs, Brand, or both of them walk? Why did he go after Arenas, Kobe, and Allen so hard?

No matter how much you hate him, the Clippers still make tons and tons of money. I hate seeing us lose and not make the playoffs too, but its not like we have no talent at all on our roster (like you make us out to be). Yeah we have bad drafts, but in those bad drafts we also got Maggs and Brand. One of these years Sterling is going to get his big time FA, I know its a long time coming. Hell who knows what happens if we sign Mobley. I know one thing, I would rather pay Mobley 6 mil then Simons 9.5 mil.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

I saw that now we have a hole at the 3 spot we try to sign Marshall at about the MLE price, who can shoot the 3, rebound and can also play the 4. Next we try to resign Jaric and sign Mobley. That would give us two veterans who can help take the scoring load off of EB and Corey and provide some leadership, something that the Clippers never have really had lately


----------



## HKF

Sterling makes tons of money? What's your point? Do you watch the Clippers in hopes of Sterling making more money or if the team wins games? 

:krazy: Unbelievable. It's obvious this team is going to suck for a generation. Good luck with that. To think I was thinking of getting Clipper season tickets. That would have been stupid as hell.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> Sterling does not over pay his players that is the bottom line. He only shows the big bucks to those he deems deserving, Allen, Kobe... I don't know when they the Clippers will successfully build a quality team, they have been trying.



Sterling doesnt pay his players. Bottom line. In a way the Clippers are like the next step up from the NBDL.. We get talent when its cheap, develope it to be good, and then ship it off to a team which will pay for the talent and actually win with it.

I have been a clippers fans since the early 90's, this stuff isn't new to me at all.. But these last few years kind of gave me a sense of false hope.. That maybe they are more concerned with with winning, than bottom line. That maybe for once they are willing to shell out the money for talent, and win... I got my hopes up falsely.

Over paying a player has many meanings, but one is that the Bucks are willing to gamble with the thought that perhaps since simmons is so young that he might have not have come close to the ceiling and could possibly get better and become a steal years from now. I believe that he will be. In one year of a development league, and one year in the NBA since, and the kid is already comanding 9 million from a team that will have a MUCH better record than the Clippers next season. 

Paying players big money is always a big risk. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. But you ALWAYS lose if your not willing to at least try. Clippers never try, and they always lose. The greatest thing about all Clipper apologist, myself included is no matter what retard or itoitic thing they do we try to excuse it.. "THATS JUST TO MUCH MONEY!", yeah so... That 9 million aint going anywhere else, might as well gamble it on a player we know is solid and perhaps could become way more than that.. Cause over the next three years when we get NO ONE in the free market, all it would add up to is that Sterling saved money and delivered it's fans another depressing subpar season.

And please dont throw in the whole "Well... WE GOT BRAND! SEE HE SPENDS", crap.. Brand is the best selling Clipper Mercindise the Clippers have and he is a fan favorite. If he didnt keep brand, Sterlings head would be on a pike. He keeps what sound good for the bottom line. Thats why he is the worst owner in the game in terms of winning, and will probably not make the playoffs for another 10-15 years unless he sells the team first.


----------



## Darth Bryant

HKF said:


> Are you Donald Sterling's relative? If so, I'm sorry, but he's a damn idiot. Maybe they would have good players to re-signed, if he would have fired Elgin Baylor years ago. When haven't they ****ed up the draft? I'm praying they don't ruin Shaun Livingston. Let's face it, he's about turning a profit.
> 
> Why root for a team, that doesn't give a damn about winning? The players do. When Lee Nailon is suiting up for the Clippers and they finish with the worst record in the league again, people will be saying at least we didn't overpay. Maybe you guys like losing. Seems like it to me.



Say it brother. That is the truth.


----------



## Weasel

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Sterling doesnt pay his players. Bottom line. In a way the Clippers are like the next step up from the NBDL.. We get talent when its cheap, develope it to be good, and then ship it off to a team which will pay for the talent and actually win with it.
> 
> I have been a clippers fans since the early 90's, this stuff isn't new to me at all.. But these last few years kind of gave me a sense of false hope.. That maybe they are more concerned with with winning, than bottom line. That maybe for once they are willing to shell out the money for talent, and win... I got my hopes up falsely.
> 
> Over paying a player has many meanings, but one is that the Bucks are willing to gamble with the thought that perhaps since simmons is so young that he might have not have come close to the ceiling and could possibly get better and become a steal years from now. I believe that he will be. In one year of a development league, and one year in the NBA since, and the kid is already comanding 9 million from a team that will have a MUCH better record than the Clippers next season.
> 
> Paying players big money is always a big risk. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. But you ALWAYS lose if your not willing to at least try. Clippers never try, and they always lose. The greatest thing about all Clipper apologist, myself included is no matter what retard or itoitic thing they do we try to excuse it.. "THATS JUST TO MUCH MONEY!", yeah so... That 9 million aint going anywhere else, might as well gamble it on a player we know is solid and perhaps could become way more than that.. Cause over the next three years when we get NO ONE in the free market, all it would add up to is that Sterling saved money and delivered it's fans another depressing subpar season.
> 
> And please dont throw in the whole "Well... WE GOT BRAND! SEE HE SPENDS", crap.. Brand is the best selling Clipper Mercindise the Clippers have and he is a fan favorite. If he didnt keep brand, Sterlings head would be on a pike. He keeps what sound good for the bottom line. Thats why he is the worst owner in the game in terms of winning, and will probably not make the playoffs for another 10-15 years unless he sells the team first.



I agree with you, the Clippers don't gamble. I wasn't supporting what was done, I was just giving what I thought Sterling was thinking. The Clippers need to take chances if they don't they lose anyway.


----------



## TucsonClip

HKF said:


> Sterling makes tons of money? What's your point? Do you watch the Clippers in hopes of Sterling making more money or if the team wins games?
> 
> :krazy: Unbelievable. It's obvious this team is going to suck for a generation. Good luck with that. To think I was thinking of getting Clipper season tickets. That would have been stupid as hell.


The point is Sterling makes tons of money, despite how bad our team is. We have the cap and plenty of money to pay the luxury taxes. However Sterling isnt going to waste his money on overpaid players and even more on the luxury taxes because of those players.

Dont get tickets to the Clippers, it makes no difference to me. Despite how bad I hate Sterling and how much I want to win im not going to just give up, because of a bad offseason. We still have Livingston who is going to be a star and I believe he will remain a Clipper unless he is traded. Not to mention one of the most consistant players in the NBA (Brand) and a SG/SF who is signed to a great contract and puts up very good numbers.

All it takes is Maggs to step it up in the clutch and Livingston to develop his huge upside and we are in the playoffs. You dont need 5 stars to win games and make the playoffs. You need role players to go along with Livingston, Brand, and Maggs. Bobby Simmons is a great role player and did what we needed last season, but we dont need him for 9.5 mil.

I too was pissed at the pick of Korolev, but I figured there was a plan behind the pick. The plans I came up with didnt have Bobby Simmons coming back at 9.5 mil per. Like I said, im going to hold off judgement untill the trade deadline. If we do not sign 1 decent player or get anyone decent in return for Wilcox, then I will join the rage against the Clippers. However the chances of us not doing something that wil improve our team are highly unlikely.

I still say we will match for Jaric, possibly sign Mobley or someone to fill in for Simons, and trade Wilcox for something decent.


----------



## HKF

Why do you care how much money Sterling pockets? Does he give you any of that money? Shouldn't you care about putting a winning team on the court? Do you think it's cool that Sterling puts all the money into his pocket, while the Clippers suck every single year? You must think so, if you're willing to be an apologist for the man. 

"Well oh well, the Clippers suck, but hey at least Donald T. Sterling is 20 to 40 million dollars richer. He can probably go have sex with another girl from Long Beach State with that money. Maybe hit on the Tri-Delts. Go Donald."

Just a rich old cheapskate Jew. That's all he is.


----------



## NOBLE

Damn, I just can't give up the Clippers franchise. I want to leave after such a tumultous offseason, but I can't. I've been through like three teams in a matter of an hour (Hornets, Pacers and Hawks) and I only feel comfortable in Clipper colors. 

Eventhough I hate whats been going on, I'm a Clippers fan until I die.


----------



## TucsonClip

HKF said:


> Why do you care how much money Sterling pockets?


Becuase when he stops making money is when the Clippers are sold and moved out of LA.

Look im all for Sterling not making any money on the Clippers, because you know damn well he will sell the team, take the money an run. However who knows what happens to the Clippers after. If they stay in LA under a new owner then all is good. If they are sold and are the next New Orleans Hornets, then forget it.


----------



## kamego

The Clippers need a new owner, moving or relocating might be worth it if a new owner can win with the team.


----------



## HKF

I very much doubt the Clippers would be sold and moved out of LA (simply because it's too lucrative to whoever the new owner is) and if the team did move, they would move to San Diego or Las Vegas. I can't see a new owner moving when so much money is to be made (with a winning team).

Do you think Sterling is going to live forever? He's got to give up the team sometime. I'll just have to make sure to build my portfolio, because I'd love to buy the team, since they are horrible talent evaluators (horrible drafts almost every single year). I know with new ownership and a committment to winning, NBA players would come here.

This is LA for goodness sake. Everyone wants to be here.


----------



## Weasel

Well hurry up HKF and makes more money so you can buy them already. 

I doubt the Clippers move for a really long time. They will be building a new practive facility and have a nice contract with the Staples Center.


----------



## HKF

Weasel said:


> Well hurry up HKF and makes more money so you can buy them already.
> 
> I doubt the Clippers move for a really long time. They will be building a new practive facility and have a nice contract with the Staples Center.


Even if they had to move out of the Staples (which I doubt), they still are in the best location for local sponsorship and licensing in the NBA. A new owner who would move out of this location would be a damn fool, unless he was moving to Vegas (because it would turn big profits there). 

The Clippers are going nowhere.


----------



## Darth Bryant

TucsonClip said:


> Becuase when he stops making money is when the Clippers are sold and moved out of LA.
> 
> Look im all for Sterling not making any money on the Clippers, because you know damn well he will sell the team, take the money an run. However who knows what happens to the Clippers after. If they stay in LA under a new owner then all is good. If they are sold and are the next New Orleans Hornets, then forget it.


Maybe they would go to a owner who would actually have a desire to spend money and making a winning team. Just because there here in LA doesnt mean they are a real time. There is only one real time in LA, and that isn't going to change any time soon.


----------



## Darth Bryant

HKF said:


> I very much doubt the Clippers would be sold and moved out of LA (simply because it's too lucrative to whoever the new owner is) and if the team did move, they would move to San Diego or Las Vegas. I can't see a new owner moving when so much money is to be made (with a winning team).
> 
> Do you think Sterling is going to live forever? He's got to give up the team sometime. I'll just have to make sure to build my portfolio, because I'd love to buy the team, since they are horrible talent evaluators (horrible drafts almost every single year). I know with new ownership and a committment to winning, NBA players would come here.
> 
> This is LA for goodness sake. Everyone wants to be here.



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kamego

I wasn't suggesting a move was in the works, just that the Clippers need to do whatever they can do to get a new owner


----------



## Mecca

kamego said:


> Clippers need to do whatever they can do to get a new owner


No ****.


----------



## kamego

I know my statement wasn't adding much to the convo but that one added even less lol


----------



## Free Arsenal

I have a feeling next season will be a success. I don't know why, in a sense, losing Simmons doesn't really hurt me. It's like...

I don't know. We'll have to just wait and see, remember last summer when we lost Q because of the Kobe ordeal? Q got overpaid and though Phoenix did manage to win games, it wasn't because of Q. Simmons right now is overpaid, it may translate to more wins, but for some reason, I feel the Clippers will do better than we expect.

I'm just going to wait it out.... there's nothing else to do... just keep hope.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer

Free Arsenal said:


> I have a feeling next season will be a success. I don't know why, in a sense, losing Simmons doesn't really hurt me. It's like...
> 
> I don't know. We'll have to just wait and see, remember last summer when we lost Q because of the Kobe ordeal? Q got overpaid and though Phoenix did manage to win games, it wasn't because of Q. Simmons right now is overpaid, it may translate to more wins, but for some reason, I feel the Clippers will do better than we expect.
> 
> I'm just going to wait it out.... there's nothing else to do... just keep hope.


Thats the spirit even last year we didnt have Q and we did good with Simmons and you dont know what Sterling and Baylor are planning.


----------



## nicklebee

I spent this afternoon in Vegas Cox Pavillion watching the summer league. Mike Dunleavy was sitting one row behind so I asked him about his plans to re-sign our players. I hadn't heard about the Bobby Simmons situation this morning but ironically that was the first question I asked him. He told me what happened and seemed very depressed and shocked about it all and kept stressing how much money Bobby demanded (9.4 her said). I have the feeling there was a close bond between the two of them. I was surprised at his emotion especially considering he doesn't know me from Adam. 

I also asked him about Jaric. To that he just said, "were working on it." and, "it's all part of the process." I didn't see the same concern or emotion for the Jaric question. My gut instinct from talking with him was we weren't keeping him.

And then the Clippers played 4 quarters without once putting in Shawn Livingston! What a horrible weekend this has been Clipper-wise. Well at least the buffet was good.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar

Jaric's agent is Bill Duffy and that's a huge roadblock to signing him in the first place; however he is restricted and the Clipps have Bird Rights on him, so he could be retained unwillingly. I'm more interested in Michael Finley or Allen Houston than Cut at this point. Simmons was asking for way too much IMO and Finley or Allen could provide a stablizing vet for the team. Cut is a cancer and I hope the Clipps are duped into signing him...Jaric wanted to start and he might have that chance now, although I'd still like to see Finley or Houston added, assuming they're cut, even as a reserve...Now let's see if Yuri comes over this year.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Nicklebee, what else did you talk to Dunleavy about and why didn't Livingston play?


----------



## Weasel

nicklebee said:


> I spent this afternoon in Vegas Cox Pavillion watching the summer league. Mike Dunleavy was sitting one row behind so I asked him about his plans to re-sign our players. I hadn't heard about the Bobby Simmons situation this morning but ironically that was the first question I asked him. He told me what happened and seemed very depressed and shocked about it all and kept stressing how much money Bobby demanded (9.4 her said). I have the feeling there was a close bond between the two of them. I was surprised at his emotion especially considering he doesn't know me from Adam.
> 
> I also asked him about Jaric. To that he just said, "were working on it." and, "it's all part of the process." I didn't see the same concern or emotion for the Jaric question. My gut instinct from talking with him was we weren't keeping him.
> 
> And then the Clippers played 4 quarters without once putting in Shawn Livingston! What a horrible weekend this has been Clipper-wise. Well at least the buffet was good.



That is a nice story nicklebee thanks for sharing. I guess Simmons bolting must have really surprised Dunleavy.


----------



## nicklebee

Thanks guys. Regarding Mike Dunleavy, I was just telling him about being from Socal and having season tickets. Wishing them well and everything. To be honest, my conversation with him seemed to go sour when I mentioned Jaric. Up till that point he was very friendly and kept going on about the Bobby trade.

I don't know why Livingston didn't play. I mean he was practicing before the game and looked healthy to me. I would guess they were trying to get a better look at some of the other players. I was actually impressed with Ewing. He looked pretty quick and had skills. Not impressed with the big man (lott?) He looked slow and overweight. I think we would have won the game if they would have played Livingston, I mean we had them by 15 or so early on. Barbosa was a monster though.

I would recommend these Summer leagues games to any fans. You can pretty much sit courtside if you want (not crowded). I was sitting alongside many coaches and assistants-- Mike D, George Karl, and the Wizards coach (name??). Marcus Camby was a few rows down and I bumped in to Shawn Marion in the refreshment area. All that for $20.. what a bargain.


----------



## Weasel

It seems from nicklebee's conversation with Dunleavy that the Clippers were in talks with Simmons and wanted him back. But Simmons was demanding 9.4 mil a year from the Clippers. Thoughts on this?


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

TheGoods said:


> Jaric's agent is Bill Duffy and that's a huge roadblock to signing him in the first place; however he is restricted and the Clipps have Bird Rights on him, so he could be retained unwillingly. I'm more interested in Michael Finley or Allen Houston than Cut at this point. Simmons was asking for way too much IMO and Finley or Allen could provide a stablizing vet for the team. Cut is a cancer and I hope the Clipps are duped into signing him...Jaric wanted to start and he might have that chance now, although I'd still like to see Finley or Houston added, assuming they're cut, even as a reserve...Now let's see if Yuri comes over this year.


NO WAY Finley or Houston goes to the Clipps, you can book it. Houston will go back to Detroit to retire and Finley will got offers from some of the top teams in the NBA.(Heat, Suns, Wizards, Pacers, Timberwolves). Both guys want to go to places where they will get rings and its not about money either.


----------



## Cap

If this isn't the final straw for Clippers fans to protest in front of Staples, I don't know what is. Clippers management is just beyond pathetic. 



HKF said:


> If I could buy the franchise I would. I really would, unfortunately I won't have the funds for another 15 years.


Only 15 years? Can I be an investor?


----------



## HKF

EHL said:


> If this isn't the final straw for Clippers fans to protest in front of Staples, I don't know what is. Clippers management is just beyond pathetic.
> 
> Only 15 years? Can I be an investor?


Selling these scripts is hard my man. But I'm trying...


----------



## yamaneko

If they would have paid simmons 10 million a year, then yes i would have gone out and protested in front of staples.


----------



## Free Arsenal

9.4 Million a year, that's blasphemous! :curse: Simmons is good, be he's not worth that much! Damn I'm glad we didn't resign him, let's throw the MAX at JJ!


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Joe Johnson is going to sign a max offer sheet with the Hawks and the Suns already said they will match.


----------



## Free Arsenal

JJ is restricted right?


----------



## TucsonClip

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> NO WAY Finley or Houston goes to the Clipps, you can book it. Houston will go back to Detroit to retire and Finley will got offers from some of the top teams in the NBA.(Heat, Suns, Wizards, Pacers, Timberwolves). Both guys want to go to places where they will get rings and its not about money either.


I agree 100%, our best chance is with Mobley. Finley and Houston are not going to come to the Clippers.


----------



## TucsonClip

We dont need to waste our time on JJ... Go for Mobley all the way. JJ should be our last ditch effort, considering he cant sign an offer sheet untill the 22nd... I know we cant sign Mobley till then either, but atleast if we go for Mobley and he says no then we still have time and money to offer someone else.

If we offer JJ and he accepts we are out of the running for any decent SG/SF left on the market, because the Suns will match.


----------



## TucsonClip

Kinda getting back to the Sterling talks, this is a great article that pinpoints exactly what ive been trying to talk about in this thread.

I do agree with HKF that Baylor should have been fired a while ago (should have been gone with Gentry)

Donald Sterling...a Genius? Part 1 

Donald Sterling...a Genius? Part 2 

Love the site Yam, keep up the good work. If u need any help with anything graphics (just cause i make em alot) or whatever just let me know.


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> If they would have paid simmons 10 million a year, then yes i would have gone out and protested in front of staples.



Like ESPN news said and SI reporter said that Bobby Simmons wanted to stay with the Clippers. But when he saw the Clippers who were publically making him the priority only to privately try and obtain just about every other high impact free agent in the planet, he decided that it wasn't worth wasting his time here and went to the highest bidder. 

Bottom line, if Clippers made him priority. Made the offer and reasoned with him, I have a feeling he would have taken 6-7 million and not just 9 if the contract was for a five year term. 

Funny thing is, with all these teams going after Jaric with MLE for about 5.5 million, and even a few teams under the cap rumored to be offering 6-7 million, he is only going to be a couple million less than Simmons was, but the Clippers are still going to match anything any team offers Jaric. That sounds like a great way to spend the millions. 

I should be happy for Bobby because Id actually like to see him go somewhere. Here, he'd just be a Clipper.


----------



## Darth Bryant

TucsonClip said:


> Kinda getting back to the Sterling talks, this is a great article that pinpoints exactly what ive been trying to talk about in this thread.
> 
> Donald Sterling...a Genius? Part 1
> 
> Donald Sterling...a Genius? Part 2
> 
> Love the site Yam, keep up the good work. If u need any help with anything graphics (just cause i make em alot) or whatever just let me know.



lol, you qouted an article from a website called Clippersdaily.com, I'm sure they are unbiased.


----------



## TucsonClip

CDRacingZX6R said:


> lol, you qouted an article from a website called Clippersdaily.com, I'm sure they are unbiased.


Actually ESPN did an article about Sterling 2 years ago, and had most of the same points.

It might be a little biased, but what was written that isnt the truth?


----------



## TucsonClip

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Funny thing is, with all these teams going after Jaric with MLE for about 5.5 million, and even a few teams under the cap rumored to be offering 6-7 million, he is only going to be a couple million less than Simmons was, but the Clippers are still going to match anything any team offers Jaric. That sounds like a great way to spend the millions.


Why would you think the Clippers would match any offer to Jaric? They will match any reasonable offer to Jaric. Unless a team overpays (see Milwaukee, Miami, Minnesota, Phoenix) im sure the Clippers will match.


----------



## Weasel

Free Arsenal said:


> JJ is restricted right?



Yes, Johnson is restricted.


----------



## Kekai

Yes JJ is coming back to the Suns. Sorry Clippers fans that sucks for you guys


----------



## Weasel

Kekai23 said:


> Yes JJ is coming back to the Suns. Sorry Clippers fans that sucks for you guys



It doesn't really suck. I am just glad it is the Hawks that are going to max him since the Suns will match. That way the Clippers will be free to explore other players and will not be tied up with the wait of the Suns matching which I am sure the Suns will take thier sweet time with.


----------



## TucsonClip

Weasel said:


> It doesn't really suck. I am just glad it is the Hawks that are going to max him since the Suns will match. That way the Clippers will be free to explore other players and will not be tied up with the wait of the Suns matching which I am sure the Suns will take thier sweet time with.


Exactly, although I dont think they will wait more then 4 or 5 days.


----------



## yamaneko

I read on the blazers board that the bucks supposedly offered rahim the same contract as simmons first, so that he can come in and play the 4 for them, but he turned them down because he preferred to go to the nets. So bobby wasnt first on the bucks list either. Also i heard at the summer league that the bucks are going to try to start him at the 4, so that mason and redd and him all start.


----------

